# (EE) RADEON(0): [pci] Out of memory (-12)



## goshanecr (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi friends! I have a problem with my FreeBSD 8.1 Prerelease i386 desktop.

My videocard ATI Radeon 2600XT, Xorg + xf86-video-ati

Sometimes (not regular and without any visible reason) my X screen freeses (I can't switch to any console and some distortion on the screen appears). I'm log in to that comp remote via ssh (all services still work normal) and top show that X eats 100% cpu time in Xorg.0.log have not any new messages related to freese moment. /var/log/messages have not any errors/warnings too. So i'm do:

`killall -9 slim Xorg hald`

after that screen back to graphical mode, but dri not work and that messages appears on Xorg.0.log:
[cmd=]cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE[/cmd] or FULL LOG

```
(EE) RADEON(0): [pci] Out of memory (-12)
(EE) RADEON(0): [pci] PCI failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
```

My xorg.conf or FULL xorg.conf

```
Section "Device"
	Identifier		"Card0"
	Driver			"radeon"
	VendorName		"ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName		"RV630 [Radeon HD 2600XT]"
	BusID			"PCI:2:0:0"
	Option	"DRI"		"true"
	Option	"AGPFastWrite"	"true"
	Option	"AccelMethod"	"EXA"
	Option	"DMAForXv"	"true"
	Option	"VGAAccess"	"true"
	Option	"backingstore"	"true"
	Option	"AllowGLXWithComposite"	"true"
#######  POWER OPTIONS #####################################
	Option	"ClockGating"		"true"
	Option	"ForceLowPowerMode"	"true"
#	Option	"DynamicPM"		"true"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Group 0
	Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option	"Composite"	"Enable"
	Option	"XDamage"	"Enable"
	Option	"RENDER"	"Enable"
	Option	"DAMAGE"	"Enable"
EndSection
```

Similar (absolutely identical) problem i'm find HERE and HERE and have not solution and answers.
Please help!


----------



## adamk (Jul 15, 2010)

You have not found a solution because a solution doesn't exist. rnoland@ (the one FreeBSD DRI developers) is aware of the "Out of memory" error when restarting X.  It has to do with the fact that the DRM is looking for one continuous section of memory and, after running FreeBSD for a while, that can be very hard to come by.

Personally, I haven't seen that problem in a while, but it still does rear its ugly little head now and then.

Adam


----------



## goshanecr (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank for reply *adamk*, so solution for that problem definitely impossible or it will be solved later?


----------



## adamk (Jul 16, 2010)

It's impossible to say.  I'd like to think it will be eventually fixed, but with no one actively working on FreeBSD DRM, it's certainly possible that this problem will continue forever.

Adam


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 17, 2010)

Perhaps one workaround would be to open something with a stupid-big memory footprint (firefox with 30 or 40 tabs, openoffice with a 40 or 50M file), and then close it down as you restart Xorg.  I can't warrant that it would work, but it might.

(honestly, since I stuft 4G in my laptop, I haven't had this problem, but I can't speak for anyone else)


----------



## adamk (Jul 17, 2010)

Does the memory used by firefox or openoffice have to be contiguous?  If not, it certainly won't workaround the issue, at least not consistently.

Adam


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 17, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Does the memory used by firefox or openoffice have to be contiguous?  If not, it certainly won't workaround the issue, at least not consistently.
> 
> Adam



No, probably not.  I was just hoping it would throw something into swap that could then be killed and give a fighting chance.

I guess a fork-bomb wouldn't be a very good solution either, eh?


----------



## phatfish (Jul 24, 2010)

I have had a problem related to this for a long time (makes sense since its an unfixed bug). Sometimes my desktop would start without acceleration and i could not work out why. A reboot would fix it and it would be fine for a while.

I see now why it appears to be a random occurrence, thanks goshanecr for making this thread. My search on the error got this at the top hit 

I run a ZFS system with 2GB of ram. I will upgrade soon to 4 or 8GB, so hopefully this error wont appear as often.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jul 25, 2010)

try http://people.freebsd.org/~rnoland/drm-radeon-8-test.patch or http://people.freebsd.org/~rnoland/drm-radeon-test.patch 
8 for 8.*, second for current.


----------



## adamk (Jul 25, 2010)

The patch for -CURRENT was already applied to -CURRENT.  Not sure about the one for 8.* but I'd guess it's the same.

Adam


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jul 27, 2010)

Around my last kernel/modules update (1? 2? month ago) it was not.


----------



## goshanecr (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi friends! I'm try to use patch:

*uname -a*

```
FreeBSD serv 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #0: Mon Aug  2 23:30:37 YEKST 2010     goshanecr@serv:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SERV  i386
```
My actions:
1. 
[cmd=]cvsup -g /root/stable-supfile[/cmd]

```
src tag:
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
```
2. 
[cmd=]cd /usr/src[/cmd]
3. 
[cmd=]wget "http://people.freebsd.org/~rnoland/drm-radeon-8-test.patch"[/cmd]
4. 
[cmd=]patch < drm-radeon-8-test.patch[/cmd]
5. 
[cmd=]rm -rf /usr/obj && cd /usr/src && make buildworld && make buildkernel[/cmd]

Result is:

```
cc -O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -mmmx -m3dnow -mtune=athlon64 -fno-strict-aliasing -march=athlon-mp -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   
-DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SERV/opt_global.h -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-
growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -I/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SERV -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -
mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -
Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -
c /usr/src/sys/modules/drm/drm/../../../dev/drm/drm_scatter.c
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
/usr/src/sys/modules/drm/drm/../../../dev/drm/drm_scatter.c: In function 'drm_sg_alloc':
/usr/src/sys/modules/drm/drm/../../../dev/drm/drm_scatter.c:101: warning: format '%ld' expects type 'long int', but argument 4 has type 
'vm_pindex_t'
/usr/src/sys/modules/drm/drm/../../../dev/drm/drm_scatter.c:101: warning: format '%08lx' expects type 'long unsigned int', but argument 5 has 
type 'vm_offset_t'
/usr/src/sys/modules/drm/drm/../../../dev/drm/drm_scatter.c: In function 'drm_sg_free':
/usr/src/sys/modules/drm/drm/../../../dev/drm/drm_scatter.c:155: warning: format '%lx' expects type 'long unsigned int', but argument 4 has 
type 'vm_offset_t'
cc -O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -mmmx -m3dnow -mtune=athlon64 -fno-strict-aliasing -march=athlon-mp -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   -
DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SERV/opt_global.h -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-
growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -I/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SERV -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -
mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -
Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -
c /usr/src/sys/modules/drm/drm/../../../dev/drm/drm_sysctl.c
*** Error code 1
cc -O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -mmmx -m3dnow -mtune=athlon64 -fno-strict-aliasing -march=athlon-mp -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   -
DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SERV/opt_global.h -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-
growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -I/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SERV -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -
mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -
Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -
c /usr/src/sys/modules/drm/drm/../../../dev/drm/drm_vm.c
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
/usr/src/sys/modules/drm/drm/../../../dev/drm/drm_vm.c: In function 'drm_mmap':
/usr/src/sys/modules/drm/drm/../../../dev/drm/drm_vm.c:94: warning: format '%016zx' expects type 'size_t', but argument 4 has type 'long 
unsigned int'
*** Error code 1
2 errors
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
```
What i do wrong?


----------



## nekoexmachina (Sep 25, 2010)

> What i do wrong?


NO_WERROR switch, if i remember correctly (make NO_WERROR=yes or smth)


----------



## goshanecr (Oct 2, 2010)

Seems that patch solves problem! For build I add following lines to make.conf

```
NO_WERROR=yes
WERROR=-Wno-error
```


----------



## goshanecr (Oct 11, 2010)

Friends! Sorry please for concern, but patch as find out not fully solve problem.
Now with similar regularity computer freezes, and shutdown only by pressing power button.
What happenings:
1. Once in 4-6 days, when screensaver works and i'm touch keyboard or mouse, screen blanks.
2. Screen not damaged (without patch that problem damaged screen with color noise)
3. Keyboard not works (CTRL+F1,F2, CTRL+ALT_DEL), mouse too
4. Power button works and system succesfully shutdown.
/var/log/messages
have not any information

[cmd=]uname -a[/cmd]

```
8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #0: Sat Oct  2 15:33:06 YEKST 2010
```
System builds from sources at 02.10.2010 with applied patch from *nekoexmachina*

[cmd=]tail -n 300 /var/log/X.org.log.old[/cmd]

```
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: BNQ  Model: 790b  Serial#: 21573
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 34
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 47  vert.: 26
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.648 redY: 0.339   greenX: 0.282 greenY: 0.603
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:
(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 3A
(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 113
(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129
(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513
(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989
(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149
(II) RADEON(0): #6: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 173.0 MHz   Image Size:  476 x 268 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2048  h_sync_end 2248 h_blank_end 2576 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1120 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: K8800008026
(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 94 kHz, PixClock max 210 MHz
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: BenQ E2200HD
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff0009d10b7945540000
(II) RADEON(0):         221201030e2f1a782e3585a656489a24
(II) RADEON(0):         125054a56bba710081008140950f8180
(II) RADEON(0):         9500b3000101944380907238284080c8
(II) RADEON(0):         3500dc0c1100001e000000ff004b3838
(II) RADEON(0):         30303030383032360a20000000fd0032
(II) RADEON(0):         4c1e5e15000a202020202020000000fc
(II) RADEON(0):         0042656e5120453232303048440a0004
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "BNQ", prod id 30987
Dac detection success
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 0
Unhandled monitor type 0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "BNQ", prod id 30987
(II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
(II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 +hsync +vsync (67.2 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x720"x60.0   67.32  1152 1208 1328 1504  720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)
(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: BNQ  Model: 790b  Serial#: 21573
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 34
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 47  vert.: 26
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.648 redY: 0.339   greenX: 0.282 greenY: 0.603
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:
(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 3A
(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 113
(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129
(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513
(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989
(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149
(II) RADEON(0): #6: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179
(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 173.0 MHz   Image Size:  476 x 268 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2048  h_sync_end 2248 h_blank_end 2576 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1120 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: K8800008026
(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 94 kHz, PixClock max 210 MHz
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: BenQ E2200HD
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff0009d10b7945540000
(II) RADEON(0):         221201030e2f1a782e3585a656489a24
(II) RADEON(0):         125054a56bba710081008140950f8180
(II) RADEON(0):         9500b3000101944380907238284080c8
(II) RADEON(0):         3500dc0c1100001e000000ff004b3838
(II) RADEON(0):         30303030383032360a20000000fd0032
(II) RADEON(0):         4c1e5e15000a202020202020000000fc
(II) RADEON(0):         0042656e5120453232303048440a0004
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "BNQ", prod id 30987
```
I need help... System live only periods 5-6 days.


----------



## goshanecr (Oct 12, 2010)

Additional information:
When that problem occurs, Xorg eats 100% CPU, but access to ssh from another computer works. When I log in over ssh and try to kill -9 XORG_PID, system hangs fully. No network, no power button reaction. Only hard reset.


----------

